# Deathworld another must read for I.G



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

Just finished death world, it’s a Catachan book about going onto the deadliest of any death world Catachan soldiers have seen. Shows the ways they fight and train. Sly Marbo is in the book. He is just as awesome as in the game. The mission is to kill one of the smarter Ork war bosses I.G have faced in a 10 man recon assassination mission. Gotta read this book 5/5!

Now I really want to play a death world scenario game.


----------



## manyfist (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it back in print?


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Death World and 15 Hours are both in the IG omnibus. I liked Death World more than 15 hours, but they're both worth reading.


----------



## manyfist (Aug 14, 2010)

Azezel said:


> Death World and 15 Hours are both in the IG omnibus. I liked Death World more than 15 hours, but they're both worth reading.


I already have 2/3 books in the omnibus, but just missing Death World. I tried to get it from Black Library's website but it says "Out of Print". I do agree that 15 hours is a worthwhile read, as well as Rebel Winter.


----------



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah i got it in a combo with rebel winter and 15 hours, my favorite for far is deathworld .


----------

